# Facelets Templating



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo.
Ich versuche verzweifelt das Templating Bsp. auf

http://www.jsf-forum.de/forum/pages/tutorials/facelets_2.jsf

hinzubekommen aber es wird immer "Default Text for content" angezeigt. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden oder konfiguriert (nix anderes gemacht als dort beschrieben)?


----------



## ms (27. Feb 2008)

Wie sieht deine Verzeichnisstruktur aus?
Welche URL verwendest du zum Aufruf?

ms


----------



## number8 (27. Feb 2008)

Der Quelltext der Seiten ist wie auf der Seite beschrieben. Sonst eine normale Eclipse-WebApp Verzeichnisstruktur.
Die jars liegen im WEB-INF/lib (die JSF-jars + jsf-facelets.jar und el-impl.jar). Die Template-Seite (die mit den ui:insert) wird über die index.jsp per jsp:forward aufgerufen. Alle xhtml-files liegen im web-Ordner (bei Eclipse heißt der wohl per default WebRoot...).


----------



## ms (27. Feb 2008)

number8 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Template-Seite (die mit den ui:insert) wird über die index.jsp per jsp:forward aufgerufen.


Das ist das Problem.
Du darfst natürlich nicht das Template aufrufen sondern die Seite mit dem eigentlichen Inhalt.

ms


----------



## number8 (27. Feb 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ok, dann habe ich da was grundlegendes falsch verstanden.


----------

